
Email: Archive It All. Immediately. - jordhy
http://parislemon.com/post/20671851536/email-archive-it-all-immediately
======
nickpresta
I use GMail's Priority Inbox feature (Settings > Inbox > Inbox Type > Priority
Inbox). Sections are

1\. Important and Unread

2\. Starred

3\. Anything else

Essentially, mail from anyone that isn't "important" (previously messaged
contacts, ongoing threads, people I communicate with frequently in Google
Talk, etc) is put into the Everything Else section. Occasionally, perhaps once
a day, or once every couple of days, I will look through my Everything Else
pile, and either Star the message, to read later, or mark the sender as
important, so I get future communication sent to my Important and Unread
section.

I treat my Starred list as a sort of "look at this eventually and do something
with it" list. My Everything Else section grows and grows and I just ignore
it.

It's great. I set alerts on my phone to only trigger when I get an Important
and Unread message, and I find that I'm checking my mail a lot less than I
usually would.

------
hollerith
I am open to the possibility that this is a good idea for people who get a ton
of email, but it would be nice if the sender got some sort of indication that
his message is unlikely be seen by a human any time soon.

